# B&S 24" vernier caliper



## DiscoDan (Dec 29, 2019)

Saw a nice B&S 24" vernier caliper with box at antique mall. Couldn't see the price but it looks clean and lightly used. What would be a good price?


----------



## T Bredehoft (Dec 29, 2019)

I bought a Starrett 36 " 25 division vernier caliper for $25 and was thrilled. I would think anything under $100 would be a bargain. They are easy to calibrate, slide the jaws together and set zero.


----------



## darkzero (Dec 30, 2019)

Wow $25! That's a steal!

I paid $90 shipped for my 18" Mitutoyo verniers with wood case & I was happy. Being at an antique mall sounds like they might not let it go for cheap unless they have no idea what it is so considering that I wouldn't pay more than $150 if they are really really clean. $100-$125 would be more like it & if you can get em for under $100 don't think twice. 

Around here if someone puts "antique" in the description they think whatever they are selling is worth more than plutonium.


----------



## bill stupak (Dec 30, 2019)

I won a 12" B&S with box at an auction years ago for $35.


----------



## benmychree (Dec 30, 2019)

Vernier tools with 25 division verniers go for cheap on e bay, 50 division go for more money, around 100$ should buy it.


----------

